# Vaporizer is on the way!



## Stoney Bud (Jul 24, 2006)

I just bought a vaporizer! It's been shipped today!

Oh boy, oh boy! A new toy!

Something else to help me play with my weed!

VAPORKING vaporizer ceramic technology vapor king box

Toys are good.
 
Vaporizer, shipping:
Total: $74.90


----------



## bmello (Jul 25, 2006)

Sweet, Did You Get It On Ebay?  :d


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 25, 2006)

*Stoney me and the other Grunt will be down to help ya break that sucker in.  *


----------



## gottalovebud (Jul 25, 2006)

Good for you super duper high five


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 25, 2006)

bmello, yes, I did. I can't wait to try this thing out! My docs pissed at me for smoking. She can tell I smoke. I get chewed out every year and this might make it better!

Bro's Grunt! Hey, you guys just hop on a bus and get here! Just watch out for my guard cat!

Thanks gottalovebud! I think I'm going to have fun with my new toy!


----------



## Hick (Jul 25, 2006)

hey stoney..congrats on the "new toy'...but I'm bettin' you ain't gonna like it. Just a feeling  have from reading your preferences on smoke 'n such.

  I tried one about a year or so back. Reminded me of "kissin' through a screen door", if you can follow that....or another analogy.."sex with the sheets between you"..


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 25, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Stoney me and the other Grunt will be down to help ya break that sucker in.  *


 
*flailing in the wind on the bumper of the car*


----------



## rockydog (Jul 25, 2006)

I know exactly what you mean Hick. It just seems to be missing something.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 25, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> hey stoney..congrats on the "new toy'...but I'm bettin' you ain't gonna like it. Just a feeling have from reading your preferences on smoke 'n such.





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> I tried one about a year or so back. Reminded me of "kissin' through a screen door", if you can follow that.. ..or another analogy.."sex with the sheets between you"..





Ha! Thanks Hick. Because of the method of heating, the carbon combustion temperature of 451 degrees F will never be reached. Thats the part that saves your lungs. It also eliminates the carbonized flavor of the burnt particles that give weed its distinctive smell and taste.

Only the Goodies are inhaled according to what Ive read.

Ill smoke a hit out of the pipe and then four out of the vaporizer.

Wasted, but not so much shit in my lungs.

That sounds like a good thing.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 25, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> I know exactly what you mean Hick. It just seems to be missing something.


 
Ha! Hey Rockydog! That Avatar you have is one INTENSE kid! That pic keeps freakin me out!

When you're high, it really looks.........Intense! Ha!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 25, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Ha! Hey Rockydog! That Avatar you have is one INTENSE kid! That pic keeps freakin me out!
> 
> When you're high, it really looks.........Intense! Ha!


 
Let me share my experience. I keep mine set 12 o'clock, dont quite pack a half bowl and it works great. Pack to much of a bowl get it close to the heat and it will burn. Takes about 10 min to heat up, the bowl does get HOT after couple bowls so what I did was take a old glove off, used the pinkie and put that over the glass, works great. Keep the bowl loose get better air flow. The slower the hit usally the better. Hits are great just after a good stir. Watch out when "refilling" and dont touch the glass....its also really hot..  learned that the hard way. VaporKing best vape for the money.... thats all stoney let me know how it works for ya..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Doc. We have to have as many ways to smoke our weed as possible!


----------



## bmello (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes please keep us informed when you get it, I am very curious...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 27, 2006)

bmello said:
			
		

> Yes please keep us informed when you get it, I am very curious...


Heck, I might have to just slide over there to you and smoke it up!

If I get really high, will you take advantage of me?

Hahahahaaha


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 27, 2006)

Or I can take the 1st few hits so I can show you how it works and then you can take over????


----------



## bmello (Jul 27, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Heck, I might have to just slide over there to you and smoke it up!
> 
> If I get really high, will you take advantage of me?
> 
> Hahahahaaha


 
As much as you want, come on by!!!!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 27, 2006)

bmello said:
			
		

> As much as you want, come on by!!!!


  Can I watch?


----------



## Smoof One (Jul 27, 2006)

haha you freaks.

yeah dude vaporizers rule! you get alot more THC out of your plant then just smoking with a lighter and pipe. you WILL get really high hahahahha


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 27, 2006)

bmello said:
			
		

> As much as you want, come on by!!!!


You kidder! I'd feel like a cradle robber! You're still a youngster.

You'd probly smoke me under the table!


Doc, you hide your eyes!


----------



## bmello (Jul 28, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> You kidder! I'd feel like a cradle robber! You're still a youngster.
> 
> You'd probly smoke me under the table!
> 
> ...


 
I am not that far behind you..and I am definately not like I use to be, you might have to drag me out from under that table!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 29, 2006)

bmello said:
			
		

> I am not that far behind you..and I am definitely not like I use to be, you might have to drag me out from under that table!!!


Ha! I guess we'd both be under the table! Hell, we might as well just start there!

I've always been a light-weight with weed. I get high really easy and the good stuff wastes me with one or two tokes.

Booze is another story. I've always had an unusual tolerance for booze. Everyone else is staggering around and acting retarded after a half dozen drinks and I don't even have a good buzz yet! I've been accused of dumping out my drinks, because I'm not drunk yet! Ha!

That's why I like to start my night with some weed. Then I can just enjoy the taste of my drinks and not be looking for a booze high.

You seem to be a very sweet lady. It makes me feel good just to know you!

Good luck to you.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 29, 2006)

Rats! I got the vaporizor in the mail today and the glass piece where the heat is was broken all over the package. UPS must have played tennis with it.

Oh well, I'll send it back and wait for a replacement. Man! I wanted to play with it!


----------



## bmello (Jul 31, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Ha! I guess we'd both be under the table! Hell, we might as well just start there!
> 
> I've always been a light-weight with weed. I get high really easy and the good stuff wastes me with one or two tokes.
> 
> ...


 

I am very happy to get to know you too Stoney, and thank you very much, I am sure that I would never have to worry about you leaving me under that table, alone, anyway!!!  You must be a true gentleman... 

Also, sorry to hear about the glass piece being broke, damn those UPS guys!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, I picked up the replacement vaporizer today and actually read the instructions. It says to use it where it won't tip over. Good sense.

It says to use only 2/3 of it's power. Ok, cool.

It says in 30 seconds put some not to packed "herbs" in the burning chamber and inhale slow. Cool. I did. I did.

I couldn't taste anything or see anything and my brain is already saying "Oh man, I've been ripped off".

I exhale about 30 seconds later because my lungs felt like they were expanding like I'd had a big hit. During the exhale, it tastes like weed smells when you open a baggie full and stick your nose in. Really. It's very different from smoking. I'm thinking "Well, it tastes real different. Lets see how the high is."

After about 2 minutes, I figure I didn't do it right, so I take another four hits. Same thing each time.

Ok, it's been 5 minutes and I feel a buzz coming on. 7 minutes and I'm buzzing pretty damn good.

3 hours later I came out of a daze in front of the TV. Empty salsa containers and pringle tubes are scattered on the table next to my recliner.

Holy Crap! That thing really works great! I think I'll try it with only two hits this time...

That's the closest high to opiated hash I've ever had since opiated hash. I was totally out of action for a couple of hours on a few hits. Holy Crap! That's a really cool toy. It gets a front row seat in my pot stuff. It'll be used often. I'll roll a pinner to smoke for the flavor. The flavor of the vaporized oil is intense and really does taste exactly like it smells in the bag but stronger. Really different but very good.

Now THAT'S getting a buzz! Btw, I used about enough to roll a half a pinner. In a one hitter, it would have been a one hitter. In the vaporizer it was a few. 5 I think. The weed stayed green but was "duller" looking after being vaporized.

That was one of the best pot experiences I've had in some time.

bmellow, you've got to try this one! It'll make a space case outta ya!

At $74.90 US, well spent! New toy, new toy!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 5, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> hey stoney..congrats on the "new toy'...but I'm bettin' you ain't gonna like it. Just a feeling have from reading your preferences on smoke 'n such.


 
Hey Hick, I tried to go in with an open mind and I have to admit, I was skeptical. The flavor is a totally new experience. Not bad, just really different. A little bit of a medicinal taste. BUT DAMN!!!!!!! What a HIGH.

I didn't want to waste any of my best weed so I used some of the Big Bud. Hey, I've got some Thai that will knock you down and make you slap yourself. This thing made the Big Bud as potent per/gram. I haven't worked up the nerve to do any Thai in it yet. I have to write my will first. HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA

To enjoy pot with the traditional flavor of smoking pot, it's not going to do it for you. If you look at it as an alternative method of slammin your head into oblivion, it's right up your ally. Holy Crap! The only thing I wonder about is having that 200 degree air sucking into my lungs through the tubing. I think a cigg is a lot hotter than that if I remember right, but it might still not be a good thing. Oh well, nobody has ever died of nothing. If I croak from smoking weed, it'll be a trade off of all the fun I had doing it. I'll tell the doc I bought a vaporizer. For doing my "herbs".
Hahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## Hick (Aug 6, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey Hick, I tried to go in with an open mind and I have to admit, I was skeptical. The flavor is a totally new experience. Not bad, just really different. A little bit of a medicinal taste. BUT DAMN!!!!!!! What a HIGH.
> 
> I didn't want to waste any of my best weed so I used some of the Big Bud. Hey, I've got some Thai that will knock you down and make you slap yourself. This thing made the Big Bud as potent per/gram. I haven't worked up the nerve to do any Thai in it yet. I have to write my will first. HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...



hey stoney it sounds like I was wrong, you do likeit!..hee hee I'm glad, it has to be kinder to the lungs. I have tried a cpl different types, and my initial reaction was about the same as yours. "* I couldn't taste anything or see anything and my brain is already saying "Oh man, I've been ripped off".*.....so I rolled a joint..
   Then you still have that bud setting there in the vape, barely discolored, not "burned". Again.."ripped off". Maybe it's a psychological thang..hee hee

I still have one buried around here somewhere. Maybe I'll dig it out and give it another chance here one day.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey Stoney, like your toy huh? I was hoping so....


----------



## rockydog (Aug 6, 2006)

I am happy to hear you like it. Maybe it was the brand I smoked out of. I would definately like to try that one there though. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 6, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> Hey Stoney, like your toy huh? I was hoping so....


Yeah man! Cool little device. If a person is wanting to get the most out of their weed in highs, this thing will pay for itself with the first ounce. Damn, a little weed sure goes a long way in it. I'm impressed.


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 6, 2006)

Stoney my doc asked me to find info on vapes for his other patients, here's some thing that might help: 

    An Herbal Vaporizer is considered a tobacco vaporizer due to not producing enough heat to correctly vaporize medical marijuana, weed, cannabis, pot, ganja, sensimilla, reefer, or whatever you would like to refer marijuana as. A company selling devices such as these is Vapir Vaporizers. Vapir only sells tobacco vaporizers due to their plastic chassis not having the capabilities to correctly vaporize marijuana. If the heating element was specifically designed to run more wattage it would warp the plastic and produce non visible toxic vapors. Vaporizers that are meant for tobacco use will be allocated in the tobacco vaporizers section and vaporizers meant for marijuana will be placed in the marijuana vaporizers section. Click the navigation in the right to navigate through our vaporizers reviewed.

    Vaporization is a technique for avoiding irritating respiratory toxins in marijuana smoke by heating the vegatable matter to a temperature where the psychoactive ingredients evaporate without causing combustion. Laboratory studies by California NORML and MAPS have found that vaporizers can efficiently deliver cannabinoids while eliminating or drastically reducing other smoke toxins.

    Like tobacco, marijuana smoke contains toxins that are known to be hazardous to the respiratory system. Among them are the highly carcinogenic polynuclear aromatic hydrocarbons, a prime suspect in cigarette-related cancers. These toxins are essentially a byproduct of combustion, separate from the pharmaceutically active components of marijuana, known as cannabinoids, which include THC. Although there is no proof that marijuana smoking causes cancer, chronic pot smokers have been shown to suffer an elevated risk of bronchitis and respiratory infections. Respiratory disease due to smoking may therefore rightly be regarded as the primary physiological hazard of marijuana.

    Cannabis vaporizers are designed to let users inhale active cannabinoids while avoiding harmful smoke toxins. They do so by heating cannabis to a temperature of 180 - 200° C (356° - 392° F), just below the point of combustion where smoke is produced. At this point, THC and other medically active cannabinoids are emitted with little or none of the carcinogenic tars and noxious gases found in smoke. Many medical marijuana patients who find smoked marijuana highly irritating report effective relief inhaling through vaporizers. Users who are concerned about the respiratory hazards of smoking are strongly advised to use vaporizers. Alternative devices, such as waterpipes, have been shown to be ineffective at reducing the tars in marijuana smoke (MAPS).

    Medical Marijuana Vaporizers 
Vaporizers capable of vaporizing Medical Marijuana, ranked in order by efficiency:

#1 Vapezilla 2004 Cannabis Cup Winner Best Product Award 
#2 Valloon Volcano Generic 
#3 Volcano Vaporizer 2003 Cannabis Cup Winner Best Product Award 
#4 Vapor Brothers Whip Vaporizer 
#5 BC Glass Dome Vaporizer

 Vapezilla Vaporizer
Introduced at the 2004 High Times Cannabis Cup by Wicked Roots. Placed 2nd for Best Herbal Marijuana Vaporizer. We were at the Cannabis Cup this year and sampled this vaporizer which is not available to the public as of 2/02/05. This vaporizer is capable of producing the tiniest differences in flavors. Simply this vaporizer lets you know what your thc taste like without the leaf, and it is simply amazing. This vaporizer will put very high expectations on other herbal vaporizer manufacturers. The taste when compared to the Volcano is emphasized about 10 times. The inhale is very smooth and when you exhale you are greeted with a tingle in the nasal passage that is full of flavor. Yes some will argue that the Volcano can accomplish this feat also but did you read what we said earlier "10 X more flavor". The taste will leave anyone first experiencing this device in shock. The Wicked Roots slogan is "Some things are meant to be perfect... Wicked Roots creates them... Which is exactly how it taste, perfected.


Valloon Vaporizer 
The Valloon is a heat gun glass vaporizer extension for the Steinel or Milwaukee Heat Guns to vaporize herb or herbal marijuana. What they do is convert the nozzle of a heat gun over to there own fitting, that way they can slide another glass adapter, which holds the contents(marijuana, weed, cannabis, or tobacco holder) in place of the heat source. This technique is a duplicate of the Volcano and is indeed a better alternative than the Volcano itself. Maybe that is the reason why Volcanos are now selling at Vapir? These systems are based off of bags which dilutes the flavor as it sits in the bag filling so are not as efficient as the Vapezilla our reference vaporizer. The difference is all in the flavor and the buzz is similar, the Vapezilla being the strongest due to efficiency and more instant in buzz factor. 

Vriptech Vaporizers 


Volcano Vaporizer
The Volcano Vaporizer is the originator of the balloon style vaporization technique. This vaporizer won the 2003 16th High Times Magazine Best Product Cannabis Cup. The price was relatively high and the time was right since there was no competitors except for SweetLeaf Grinders which won 2 years in a row. The Valloon from Vriptech soon replaced the Volcano due to pricing. Also dilution of flavor comes into play, and makes bag type vaporizers not as efficient. An example would be a gravity bong vs a small pipe. The gravity bong has more air volume to mix with so it gives off a more diluted flavor vs one inhaling through a pipe, The vapors being directly inhaled will taste sharper and more full. 
2003 High Times Cannabis Cup Best Vaporizer 

Vapor Brothers Vaporizer 
This Herbal Vaporizer retails for about $150 online. The vaporizer is a passive type vaporizer. Passive meaning there is no air to move the heat, so the longer you sit the hotter it gets. That alone will cause consistency problems. This vaporizer taste alot better than glass dome type vaporizers. It houses an aluminum heating element which is not good for your lungs. But than again the Volcano does also and people still buy them? Oh well, times will change in the long term as people recognize these problems and fix them. There is also a blue Christmas light inside the Vapor Brothers that should be unscrewed and removed with the power cord off before using. Failure to remove light will causes the paint to slowly be inhaled. You can witness this by looking at the heating element metal screen. You will notice a light blue coloration on the screen which is surely not healthy for you. 

Ranked #4

BC Vaporizer
The BC is the originator of the Dome Glass Vaporizer. There are many duplicates of this Vaporizer due to it being the first vaporizer on the market to go mainstream. This is the better dome style vaporizer. Other models fall behind as they are not the originators. This style of smoking is not as efficient but none the less it is better than all other Glass Dome vaporizers and also better than the Vapir line of vaporizers. 

Deluxe Vaporizer


----------



## ROOR (Aug 18, 2006)

thanks for the info naturalhi...I see you ranked them by effeciency, but do you have a personal preference? Lata ROOR


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry Roor I haven't as much experience as I'd like (kinda hard gettin PG&E to run 'lectricity to my tree!) I've used the Volcano Great if you can afford it, and don't get carried away with the temp. 

The dome type; well size does matter after all, I can take better'n half of a bag from volcano in one lung full, and so the dome type vapes would have to be comperable in size! Be sure to choose one that has temp control, 'cause just baking times and temps at sea level are different than oh... 6000' above sea level. so does vaporization of anything. 

The crackpipe crossovers are very tricky to keep the temp correct I ussually either throw it or heat to the burning point, the only thing this accomplishes is p8ssin me off and; not inhaling the butane. There are exceptions to that rule to, 'cause some i've seen; after the fumes heat the glass bulb they rap themselves seductvely around and up (cuz ya know fumes are hot)over air intake hole of the pipe and are sucked rite down, WELL DUH! 

Then there's the one that uses a car lighter on the end looks to me like a good one for the price, would'nt take near as much to regulate the temp, if they haven't already it could use a home adaptor, like a box with a auto cigar liter sticking out the top and a cord to plug in the wall. 

I'm working on one that involves bending light n'such! Haven't figgered out how to bend it around that limb up there, 'nor around this infernal fog. Hope I helped a bit.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 18, 2006)

naturalhi said:
			
		

> Stoney my doc asked me to find info on vapes for his other patients, here's some thing that might help:


 
Hey naturalhi, that's a great review man! I'm getting where I enjoy using the vaporizer more than smoking it any other way. The flavor is starting to grow on me. Kind of a minty pine tree type taste with the aftertaste like pot in the baggie. It was so different at first, I wasn't sure if I was going to like it or not, but the more I use it, the more I like it. It's nice to get the high without coughing my guts up. I don't smoke anything other than pot so it makes me cough real good from a pipe or bong. In the vaporizer, there is no coughing at all and no sore throat to deal with. It does give me REAL BAD cotton mouth. Holy Crap! Gotta have a drink of something right after each hit.

Good luck to you and your Doctor sounds like a hell of a good one to even talk about it. My Doc just chews my ass out every time it comes up. Of course, she's trying to keep my old ass alive and I'm doing shit that counters some of her efforts, so she's entitled. She's like a genius. She's got 3 Doctorates, a half dozen Masters and a wall full of bachelors degrees in everything from being an engineer to a Pharmacist, a Surgeon to a veterinarian. She gets into everything. A hell of a smart person. I listen when she says something to me. I may not do it, but it's always great advice! When I don't do it, that's when she gets pissed at me! I think she uses her Vet knowldge for me the most. I'm such a dawg!


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 19, 2006)

Stoney, hope I helped, your DR. sounds smart right up to the point where she buys into the whole Randolf Hearst switcherooo!  

As for my Dr.; Mendocino County, Ca. has a very leanient relaxed veiw on mj, humans can walk into Dr's office and receive a licence of sorts to grow and use mj, so the DEA is really the only agency they have to worry about, as long as one stays within the 10'x10' canopy, and don't try sell on the street.

I like the piney taste of vaped mj, and it's nice gettin medicated on one hit and no hacking up one's lungs! 

Roor, the Valloon is only $100 plus a makita heat gun or other adjustable temp heat gun. But, as stoney said, "It's nice to get the high without coughing my guts up." Which begs the question " Would you rather have a vape or cancer when your my age"!


----------



## ROOR (Aug 19, 2006)

disregarding money (I know..hard to do)...which one would you buy...you said you tried the vapezilla at cc...is it the mercedes?


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 19, 2006)

No, I meant to say I've used the Volcano, the;

 Medical Marijuana Vaporizers
Vaporizers capable of vaporizing Medical Marijuana, ranked in order by efficiency:

#1 Vapezilla 2004 Cannabis Cup Winner Best Product Award
#2 Valloon Volcano Generic
#3 Volcano Vaporizer 2003 Cannabis Cup Winner Best Product Award
#4 Vapor Brothers Whip Vaporizer
#5 BC Glass Dome Vaporizer
came from CalNormal so I assume they've tested them. This is new tech and even here the head shops, well the last time I visited anyway, they have umpteen pipes and only one brand of vape in each store. 

As to my recommendation, I like being mobile, you know how I feel about 'lectrical wires, the Valloon sounds good (one could reenact the charactor Stacy Keech played in Nice Dreams)! You know where he has this little pistol that when he pulled the trigger it blew smoke in his mouth? Funny stuff!

Anywho! If there are any manufacturers out there who feel they got a bad rap in this thread, ship your product to my tree and I'll be glad to profile it on all forums I'm connected to!


----------



## astra007 (Aug 19, 2006)

there is a new vaporizer on the market or new to us; if you go to www.calgary.ca you can talk directly to kanman about these.  he can get any1 a vaporizer from GRANT KRIEGER at the cost price or 230.00 canadian funds.  grant supplies these to any medical user or interested parties at his cost plus shipping thru the grant krieger foundation i think.  he is a medical marijuanu activist centered out of calgary alberta.  hope this helps you all.  kanman says it is equal to the volcano.


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 19, 2006)

astro, james astro 007 licence to spill the info!

Sounds great but my monthly paycheck barely covers food, tree rent, a canopy to keep the fog out, and car payments on the escalade!


----------

